# Video camera



## Sweet talker (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm looking for advice from those that video a lot, I'm looking for a video camera to video hunts with. I currently have a GoPro I can use for a second angle, but I'm looking for what y'all would think the best camera would be for around $300. I know that isn't much but that's all budget will allow right now. Thanks in advance


----------



## rip18 (May 5, 2017)

Surely somebody can offer an opinion to Sweet talker...


----------

